# Help ID small black bugs on st. aug leaf blades



## thatbigbox (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey everyone,

In a shady spot on my lawn that had dew i found the following bugs in my lawn. I could use some help with identifying them along with understanding if they are harmful and need to be dealt with!

thanks


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Chinch bugs?

https://texasinsects.tamu.edu/chinch-bug/


----------

